# Freshwater lice on my betta



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

I have freshwater lice on the fins of my elephant ear betta.. no idea where they came from, he's by himself in a 4 gallon tank. what's the best way to solve this issue.. very unhappy about it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TO my knowledge , the easiest way to remove them is manually with tweezers. 
Here is a thread that might be helpful: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/my-fish-have-lice-26191/


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just tweezer. get rid of them as you see them. Check where the fin attaches to body, it is normally where the babies lice are hiding.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

some of the lice are quite small, much smaller than ones i have seen before.. how do i keep the betta still?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if it were me I would get him in the net so you can hold him while you do it. Easier than doing it in the water


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

I used the net and pulled all of them off I think.. now there are holes and tears on his fins (from the lice and from the tweezers..) will the fins grow back?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeeezzz I have no idea but im sure regardless he will be happier long term, did you buy this fish recently or is he an old acquisition that this appeared on??>


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily to every other day water changes, API Bettafix®  and maybe add an Indian Almond leaf would be the most beneficial things that come to mind. Fins should heal in due time,


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if I was just being a hippy, but I liked the herbal approach... Almond leaves.


----------

